# Free Nano Fish and Trapdoor Snails (DFW)



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

The population of my breeding colonies has grown enough that I need to thin them out. For the members of DFWAPC, I have available two types of nano fish and two colors of trapdoor snails available for the low low price of FREE with the promise that they will not be fish food.

*Fish:*








Pure Strain - Black Bar Endler's Guppy (Poecilia wingei)
Care Level: Easy
Temperament: Peaceful
Water Conditions: 64-82° F
Max. Size: 1"
Color Form: Black, Green, Orange, Red
Diet: Omnivore
Origin: Venezuela
Family: Poeciliidae









Least Killifish (Heterandria formosa)
Care Level: Easy
Temperament: Peaceful
Water Conditions: 64-82° F
Max. Size: Males 0.5" Females 1.25"
Color Form: Black, White
Diet: Omnivore
Origin: East Coast USA
Family: Poeciliidae

*Snails*
Orange Eye Trapdoor Snails
Plant Safe
Color: Blonde & Chestnut


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

pm ed


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Can, I feed them to plaaaan-Ta, tang-E - is?


----------



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

Pmed


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I forgot to mention that I have at least 75 endlers, 50 least killifish and 15 snails available. Plenty to go around.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm coming into Fort Worth to bring up plants and fish to a few. Anyone else want some fish?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Robert I want some endlers for the 10g.. can you bring them to the meeting next weekend? will they be okay in the cold??/ i'll bring a few heat packs.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

@joey, i know jasonmemo was wanting some but couldn't make it to fort worth. Get in touch with him and see if you could work something out to meet me tomorrow if you could. I'm clearing out the fish to have a bigger shrimp tanks.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> @joey, i know jasonmemo was wanting some but couldn't make it to fort worth. Get in touch with him and see if you could work something out to meet me tomorrow if you could. I'm clearing out the fish to have a bigger shrimp tanks.


I'll text him, I can meet you what part of fort. worth you going to be doing a project at work in the morning, i could just stop by and text you, when i get there and then drop some off at jason memo apartment...

speaking of him, does any one know if he ever got help with the tank he was trying to get?


----------



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

Joey, Robert gave me a lot of fishes. If you need the endlers pm me. I am in coppell close to 121 and 35


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

powerslayer said:


> Joey, Robert gave me a lot of fishes. If you need the endlers pm me. I am in coppell close to 121 and 35


cool, you're not to far away from my sister's house then. i could stop by some time this week.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

I tried to get a truck but couldn't and I'm just going to pass on that deal. Joey, if you could drop some off by my house and also if you still wanted to trade plants, i can do that.
just let me know when


----------



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

Cool. Let me know when. I work from home most of the days.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

jasonmemo said:


> I tried to get a truck but couldn't and I'm just going to pass on that deal. Joey, if you could drop some off by my house and also if you still wanted to trade plants, i can do that.
> just let me know when


oh okay cool. I saw your post about needing a heater for a 60g I have one $10.00 ebo jagar 200w.
i'll also come by to trade plants.


----------



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

Need a heater for 6 gallons


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

powerslayer said:


> Need a heater for 6 gallons


reptile pad on the bottom outside of glass, or a little 15-20w heater should work. would need much heat for a small tank.

also depends on the lighting as with my 4 bulb t5 h.o. set up my temp can jumps up easly when the lights come on. should leave the top off. :lol:


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

fishyjoe24 said:


> oh okay cool. I saw your post about needing a heater for a 60g I have one $10.00 ebo jagar 200w.
> i'll also come by to trade plants.


sounds good to me!
Just tell me when. i'll pm my phone number again.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

The fish all got delivered. I send a fair share to Keller and to white rock lake. Between those to points, you should be able to find some.


----------

